# Some of mine



## venomfreak (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi guys, this is my hots at home..hope you all like it.

Tropidolaemus Subannulatus from Borneo








Tropidolemus Wagleri from Sumatra








Tropidolaemus Philipinensis from Samar Island








Trimeresurus Insularis








Trimeresurus Punecius








Boiga Nigriceps








Boiga Multomaculata








Boiga Dendrophila








Bungarus Candidus









Thank you


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow truly stunning :notworthy:


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

wow those first 2 are amazing!!


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovin the Mangrove! They are Stunning! :flrt:


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

although the bogias arnt dwa any more great collection the bogias are my faveirouit species


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Stunning snakes... I'm sure that I have seen some of those photos before. Have you posted on any other website?


----------



## venomfreak (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks all for kind words.


snakekeeper said:


> Stunning snakes... I'm sure that I have seen some of those photos before. Have you posted on any other website?


Your absolutly right, ive been posting those pict to SA forum and Venomlist..and now its RFUK


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantastic collection!!! Loving the _Trimeresurus Insularis
_


----------



## kitti (Mar 8, 2010)

Stunning animals, love the vibrant colours!

Such gorgeous snakes, very jealous. :flrt:


----------

